
Miami bridge collapsed as cables were being tightened following 'stress test' - zimbu668
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2018/03/16/authorities-miami-bridge-collapsed-cables-were-being-tightened-following-stress-test/431392002/
======
zimbu668
I know this is still early in the investigation, but could anyone with
relevant experience comment on whether this is normal? Running a 'stress test'
on a new bridge without blocking traffic beneath it?

